# My Behringer UB802 mixer won't power on/Adapter Burnt



## Charles Price (Feb 16, 2012)

Bless You Please delete the account. Buy new adapter... Solved..


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

To be frank, I am not sure what you are looking for or expect others to do based on the incomplete information presented.

Not having any information regarding the overall complexity of the unit (nor anything else about it for that matter)...have you considered simply replacing the power supply?


----------

